# A Trillion Dollar Coin?



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Here is a thought that is being tossed around by the inmates of the asylum.

Regards, Mike

http://www.foxnews.c...test=latestnews


----------



## ANewman (Sep 20, 2012)

I guess these idiots still have not figured out, just because you have the ability to print money, doesn't mean its a good idea. We don't have anything to back it up.

When are they gonna realize that SPENDING is the problem? There has to come a point when somebody up there has enough guts to say NO MORE!


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

ANewman said:


> I guess these idiots still have not figured out, just because you have the ability to print money, doesn't mean its a good idea. We don't have anything to back it up.
> 
> When are they gonna realize that SPENDING is the problem? There has to come a point when somebody up there has enough guts to say NO MORE!


When nobody has any money left, and the government can't pay it's own employees including the idiots that spent all the money then something might click. Wouldn't hold my breath though.

Even the slowest in a fifth grade class should realize if you get $5 cash a week for allowance, you can't spend $20.

Speaking of 5th graders, I'd like to see Pelosi or a few other choice clowns in congress on the show, "Are you smarter than a 5th grader?". Bet it would be as embarrassing as ND's loss last night.


----------

